#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-24
<Ankman> yeah
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<Mobidoy> Ce path http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=ac612407932be18697b5ae9da0a80f138b8bea8e corrige mon probleme de SubWoofer, Comment puis-je l'installer ?
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: si tu as natty, tu peux prendre un kernel "mainline" pour tester...
<deuxpi> sinon tu peux *essayer* de patcher les sources du kernel courant :)
<Mobidoy> lol j'aime pas ton *essayer* deuxpi, je vais attendre Natty :)
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, bha, c'est une patch de 10 lignes... ca doit pas être trop dur à faire.
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, le problême, c'est que j'ai jamais fait ça :) 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu télécharges les sources du noyau actuel, tu patches (à la main même si tu maitrises pas patch) et tu compiles le truc, fais le .deb et installe le deb
<Musashimaru> au pire, si ca marche pas, tu reboot sur un noyau précédent, et réinstalle le noyau courant
<Musashimaru> y'a un début à tout
<deuxpi> en fait ce que je veux dire, c'est que si les sources datent un peu, c'est possible que la patch ne s'applique pas facilement
<Musashimaru> deuxpi, c'est pour ca que patcher à la main, c'Est pas une mauvaise idée
<deuxpi> oui d'accord :_
<deuxpi> :)
<deuxpi> j'ai pas regardé les détails
<Musashimaru> c'est 6 lignes à ajouter
<Mobidoy> ok, je jette un oeil sur comment faire.
<Mobidoy> sudo apt-get build-dep --no-install-recommends linux-image-$(uname -r) apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mobidoy> je commence bien ? 
<Musashimaru> je sais pas vraiment.. J'ai pas joué avec un noyau depuis au moins 10 ans
<Musashimaru> si ca fait parti d'un module, tu peux juste recompiler le module, pas tout le noyau
<Musashimaru> et copier l;e module où il faut... voir même le charger depuis là où il a été compilé
<Mobidoy> faut juste que je le trouve le foutu module :) 
<MattQC> Allo
<MagicFab> Bonjour les amis
<avoine> bon matin!
<jero> salut
<Lrrr_> lo
<jero> sur plusieurs machines, j'ai régulièrements mes icones d'indication du gnome-panel, et de la zone de notification qui disparaissent partiellement (l'applet de l'heure, nm-applet, ... )
<jero> quelqu'un sait comment éviter ça ?
<cyphermox> jero, pas vraiment. c'est un problème connu par contre
<cyphermox> si tu as un truc pour le reproduire systématiquement, ca m'intéresse pour pouvoir déboguer le problème
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, as-tu vue, tes ponies sont célèbres ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: oui, j'ai vu les photo de Fabian :D
<Mobidoy> quand ils disent "Building the kernel is quite easy. Change your working directory to the root of the kernel source tree" quel est le "root of the kernel source tree" ? Dans mon home, j'ai fait un repertoir kernel qui contient linux_2.6.35-24.42.diff.gz, linux_2.6.35-24.42.dsc, linux_2.6.35.orig.tar.gz ainsi qu'un répertoit linux-2.6.35... Selon moi, ils parlent de mon /home/user/kernel/ ??? 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, deuxpi ^^^^ J'ai fait la patch pour mon subwoofer, me reste juste a faire les .deb mais, je suis pas sur :) de l'aide svp :) 
<cyphermox> heh, pose tes questions ;)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, regardes la ligne au dessus :) 
<Mobidoy> quand ils disent "Building the kernel is quite easy. Change your working directory to the root of the kernel source tree" quel est le "root of the kernel source tree" ? Dans mon home, j'ai fait un repertoir kernel qui contient linux_2.6.35-24.42.diff.gz, linux_2.6.35-24.42.dsc, linux_2.6.35.orig.tar.gz ainsi qu'un répertoit linux-2.6.35... Selon moi, ils parlent de mon /home/user/kernel/ ??? 
<KimLaroux> je dirais plutot /usr/src/
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, non
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, tu as downloadé chacun des fichiers séparéments?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, non j'ai fait apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mobidoy> et sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<cyphermox> hmm...
<cyphermox> ah ok j'ai mal lu
<cyphermox> tu veux aller dans le répertoire linux-2.6.35
<cyphermox> (sous /home/user/kernel)
<Mobidoy> cool merci :) 
<deuxpi> sur Ubuntu on se casse la tête pour faire entrer la distribution sur 1 CD, alors que Novell SLES.... 2 DVD :)
<KimLaroux> DVD-DL ou standart?
<deuxpi> probablemen standard... ça fait 7 GB au total
<KimLaroux> ça doit être vachement long à télécharger
<Mobidoy> y en a pas un qui est 4 DVD ? 
<deuxpi> bah avec une ligne 100 mbit c'est pas pire ;)
<Mobidoy> ca fait travailler mon processeur solide compiler le kernel.... les 8 coeurs sont dans le tapis depuis au moins 15 minutes lol ! 
<Mobidoy> make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
<Mobidoy> make: *** [/home/christian/kernel/linux-2.6.35/debian/stamps/stamp-build-generic] Error 2
<Mobidoy> Je suis tu dans le trouble moi la ??? lol 
<deuxpi> c'est quoi la ligne avant les *** ?
<Mobidoy>  LD [M]  drivers/net/wireless/wl12xx/wl1271.o
<Mobidoy> ou elle ? make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/christian/kernel/linux-2.6.35'
<deuxpi> hmmm
<deuxpi> il y a peut-être un message plus évident dans les quelques dernières lignes, mais je ne vois pas c'est quoi
<Mobidoy> j'ai rien vue :( 
<Mobidoy> quand je fait fakeroot debian/rules clean est-ce que je dois le faire avec sudo ? 
<deuxpi> non... c'est fakeroot qui fait la job
<deuxpi> euh... autrement dit sudo et fakeroot ont des buts contradictoires
<Mobidoy> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/christian/kernel/linux-2.6.35/debian/build/modules': Permission denied
<Mobidoy> ca c'est sans sudo
<deuxpi> est-ce que tu avais utiliser sudo pour le build ?
<deuxpi> s/utiliser/utilisé/
<Mobidoy> pour qu'elle build ? 
<deuxpi> du kernel
<Mobidoy> lol, bin, il manque p-e ca.... voici ce que j'ai fait a date
<Mobidoy> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mobidoy> sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mobidoy> ensuite, j'ai editer mon fichier pour patcher mon Subwoofer
<Mobidoy> fakeroot debian/rules clean
<Mobidoy> et puis la, l'erreur
<Mobidoy> donc j'ai refait fakeroot debian/rules clean mais avec sudo
<Mobidoy> et ensuite fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic avec sudo aussi
<Mobidoy> et c'est tout :) 
<deuxpi> je vais essayer de faire la même chose
<Mobidoy> kk
<deuxpi> apt-get build-dep est interminable.....
<deuxpi> peut-être qu'installer SLES dans une machine virtuelle en même temps ça aide pas :)
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<Mobidoy> rofl
<Mobidoy> tiens, le liens que je me suis servi
<Mobidoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Mobidoy> gracieuseté de cyphermox
<deuxpi> ça devrait marcher
<Mobidoy> oui mais pourquoi fakeroot veut pas..... lol.... parce qu'il est fake ? :-) 
<deuxpi> 'sais ps
<deuxpi> pas
<Mobidoy> je crois que je l'ai trouvé... sec
<deuxpi> hmmm
<Mobidoy> nope
<deuxpi> t'aurais pas fait "*sudo* apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) ?
<deuxpi> comme par rélexe? c'est le genre de chose que je fais tout le temps :)
<deuxpi> en fait tu veux pas aucun fichier avec comme owner/group qui soit root ou ça va être du trouble
<Mobidoy> rofl.... c'est en plein ce que je vérifiais.... 
<Mobidoy> et c'est en plein ce que j'ai fait lol !! 
<deuxpi> arrrrggggh ! :)
<Mobidoy> mets-en !!! 1
<Mobidoy> et ont recommence lol
<deuxpi> en fait, à partir de maintenant tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin de sudo d'ici à l'installation du kernel :)
<Mobidoy> le reflex du sudo avec apt-get.... a cause de install :) 
<deuxpi> ouais je sais !! 
<Mobidoy> probablement que dans ma jeunesse j'ai fait un apt-get install brain et j'ai pas vue l'erreur ! 
<Ankman> hehe
<deuxpi> ça pis oublier de faire une branche quand je veux faire une patch sur un upstream git
<Mobidoy> lol
<Mobidoy> ca fonctionneras pas si je mets pas de sudo a "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)"
<deuxpi> mais t'as pas besoin de le refaire
<Mobidoy> trou (true)
<Mobidoy> non mais faut être no-life pour rester à la compagnie du beau-père, seul depuis au moins 2 heures, pour appliquer un patch qui feras fonctionner un Subwoofer au lieu de retourner a la maison et le faire de là.... 
<Mobidoy> bon tentative #2.... 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, c'était une erreure de sudo.... *sudo* apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mobidoy> Ca veut aussi dire qu'a chaque mise-à-jour de kernel, je vais devoir le repatcher ? 
<deuxpi> il va peut-être pas y avoir de mises-à-jour du kernel très souvent....
<Mobidoy> ces temps ci, y en a a toutes les semaines.... à moins que je maintient trop de poste et que je vois la même souvent....
<deuxpi> puis probablement que la patch va être dans natty avant le release
<Mobidoy> oui surement pour Natty... 
<deuxpi> je reviens dans ~45 min
<Mobidoy> dak
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-25
<Mobidoy> bahh :( meme erreure à la fin... .mais, pas de message d'erreure auparavant.... bon, hop, a la maison et ont recommence une fois la... 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, non, faut généralement pas faire apt-get source avec sudo ;)
<cyphermox> d'oh
<Mobidoy> deuxpi de retour ? 
<deuxpi> yo ?
<deuxpi> :)
<Mobidoy> ca a crasher a la même place... sans message d'erreur particulier... même chose que tantôt... 
<Mobidoy> Est-ce que le fait que j'ouvre le fichier ... 
<Mobidoy> sec
<Mobidoy> le fichier /sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c avec gedit et que je remplace le contenue par tout ce qui est dans l'autre http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob_plain;f=sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c;h=8e7948f56106c565aa7c68116baaa1cd143cb318;hb=ac612407932be18697b5ae9da0a80f138b8bea8e pourrais etre la source du probleme ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: tu devrait plutôt seulement appliquer la patch
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, ok, je vais essayé de la télécharger
<deuxpi> tu peux même éditer le fichier à la main
<deuxpi> c'est pas trop compliqué
<deuxpi> tu peux utiliser http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=ac612407932be18697b5ae9da0a80f138b8bea8e    comme référence
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu es encore sur ton patch pour les basses?
<Mobidoy> lol oui Musashimaru 
<Mobidoy> ok deuxpi tu veux dire, que j'écrive seulement cette partie ? 
<Musashimaru> je pensais que tu étais un tuer en linux moi...
<deuxpi> les lignes marquées avec des + au début doivent être ajoutées
<Mobidoy> Je commence, depuis 3 mois seulement Musashimaru 
<Mobidoy> ouaip ok, ca je le comprends deuxpi, c'est que cyphermox m'avait dit de tout mettre :) 
<Musashimaru> haaaa... mais avec tes organisations de meetinbg, etc... je pensais que tu étais un vieux de la vieille, un irréductible.
<deuxpi> oh...
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, j'organise rien moi, je ne suis que participant :) 
<Mobidoy> Assidue
<Musashimaru> ok.
<Musashimaru> vous connaissez le magasin bestdirect.ca?
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: copier le fichier au complet ; au mieux tu as d'autres bug fix, sinon ça va juste pas compiler à cause de dépendances avec d'autres fichiers
<Mobidoy> nope
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, donc, ca doit ȩtre ca, un problème de dépendance... 
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, mais avec l'info que tu m'as donné hier, j'ai appris pas mal.... en marchant à tâton.... 
<Mobidoy> J'ai aussi appris qu'il faut que je perdre la foutu habitude d'associer sudo et apt-get automatiquement lol ! 
<Musashimaru> haaaa.ca me rapelle l'époque ou je modifiais le module de framebuffer de la 3dfx 3 pour avoir la résolution que je voulais... snifff.... nostalgie
<Mobidoy> sudo et apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r), ca vas pas ensemble :) 
<Musashimaru> :)
<deuxpi> Musashimaru: ça me semble être un autre magasin de la lignée NCIX
<Musashimaru> un produit sur ncix est 50% plus cher que celui de Best direct... donc j'ai des doutes....
<deuxpi> vérifie bien les numéros de produit, c'est subtil des fois...
<deuxpi> :)
<Musashimaru> htc desire HD...
<deuxpi> il y a aussi directcanada.com qui est de la même famille
<deuxpi> j'ai déjà commandé là et c'est arrivé dans une boîte ncix
<Musashimaru> j'ai testé un htc desire HD, et c'est vraiment trop cool. Le gros écran, c'Est vraiment bon à utiliser
<deuxpi> j'ai pas "évolué" aux smartphones encore...
<Musashimaru> amazon.com, ils envoient vers le canada?
<deuxpi> si ils te disent pas qu'ils ont pas le droit de t'envoyer le produit, j'imagine que oui
<deuxpi> "We are not able to ship this item to your default shipping address. "
<deuxpi> ça a l'air que non par exemple...
<Mobidoy> as-tu essayé via amazon.ca
<Mobidoy> ou comme d'habitude, ils l'ont pas...
<Musashimaru> le produit est pas sur amazon.ca
<Musashimaru> mais le prix sur amazon.com est super bon
<deuxpi> ça te prend juste une adresse US :)
<Mobidoy> prends le DIN et essaie une recherche sur .ca.... au cas ou ! 
<Musashimaru> le DIN?
<Mobidoy> Numéro D' ID du produit
<Musashimaru> 554$ contre plus de 700 pour les autres
<Musashimaru> trouve pas sur .ca
<Musashimaru> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004A1TYAM/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<Mobidoy> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004A1TYAM/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&qid=1295920717&sr=8-1&condition=new
<Mobidoy> essaiavec le worldwide distributor sur ce liens
<Musashimaru> on peut faire confiance à ces compagnies?
<deuxpi> généralement amazon donne une liste de commentaires de clients quelque part
<Musashimaru> 97% de satisfaction...
<Mobidoy> Je crois que oui, ils sont recommandé par Amazon... 
<Mobidoy> Si il ne l'était pas, je crois que ca fait longtemps qu'amazon les aurais enlevées 
<Musashimaru> ouais... mais je viesn de voir... "No warrantry"... à ce prix là, je veux pas trop prendre une chance
<Mobidoy> Même chose pour amazon... No Warranty aussi btw
<Musashimaru> je crois que je vais me tyourner vers newegg
<Mobidoy> Moi j'aime bien mon N1 :) 
<Musashimaru> bestdirect est à 100$ de moins, mais je connais pas le magasin
<Mobidoy> et c'est parti... compilation #3, espéront que ce soit la bonne :) 
<Musashimaru> bon, j'ai acheté chez newegg... j'ai une garanti cassage en laissant tomber... alors...
<Musashimaru> enfin, je vais pouvoir mettre des vieos sans me prendre la tête avec un support h264 de ffmpeg
<Mobidoy> cool... 
<Musashimaru> j'en ai marre que mon père ai des gadgets techno plus cool que moi... :()
<Musashimaru> j'ai un script pour convertir les videos avec ffmepg avec barre de progression depuis le menu de nautilus...
<Musashimaru> super pratique si ca vous interresse
<Mobidoy> comment ca des Gadget plus cool que toi ? 
<Musashimaru> ben il a un desire HD, avec télé dessus, internet illimité pour 45$ par mois.....
<Mobidoy> Tu es pris comme mon fils... d'la misère à suivre le vieux dans ses dépences ? 
<Mobidoy> nice, avec qui ? 
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, avec SFR, mais avec free. ca va encore plus déchirer.
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, j'ai les moyens... j'ai quand même 4 ordi chez moi... 2 quad core un core 2 dua, un atom, une PS3, 3 télé dont une 47", deux écran sur mon ordi, etc...
<Musashimaru> mais je paie internet 3 fois plus cher que lui avec 4 fois moins de service
<Mobidoy> je voulais pas dire de ce coter la en disant (ces dépenses) :) 
<Mobidoy> Pcq selon moi, tout ces gadgets la, c'est des dépenses lol :) 
<Mobidoy> Pis je suis comme ca aussi... 
<Musashimaru> lui, il a le téléphone gratuit dans 106 pays dans le monde, 180 chaines de télé de base, pour 45$ par mois
<Musashimaru> et internet illimité...
<Musashimaru> on se fait crosser d'aplomb au québec
<Mobidoy> mets-en....
<Mobidoy> il est ou ? 
<Musashimaru> prés de marseille
<Mobidoy> ahh kk.... bin dit toi qu'avec les nouveaux compétiteur ici, les prix auront pas le choix de descendre... Telus, Bell et Rogers n'auront plus le monopole sur les prix... 
<Musashimaru> où ca de la compétition?
<Mobidoy> Donne le temps, le CRTC vienne tout juste d'alloué d'autre spectre....
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, mais pour internet? ca va changer? pour la télé, etc....?
<Mobidoy> Non, juste cell... 
<Mobidoy> Malheureusement... 
<Mobidoy> Mais, ils ce font avoir plus que nous dans les autres provinces.... pour une fois :) 
<Mobidoy> Vidéotron fait mal a Bell ici
<mathben> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> bonsoir
<mathben> il semble y avoir une bonne discussion sur les fournisseurs internet ^^
<Musashimaru> moi je suis chez videotron. C'est le seul qui donne ce qu'il vend... Bell sont des gros crosseurs
<Mobidoy> internet/tele/cell
<mathben> j'ai un besoin d'ajouter des ports séries sur ubuntu, il semble l'avoir limité à 4. Mon ami m'a dit que je dois changer une configuration et recompiler le noyau. Savez-vous où je peux trouver ces informations svp?
<Musashimaru> limité à 4 ports serie?
<Mobidoy> OMG, ca a compilé... donc, c'etait bien un problême de dépendences...
<mathben> Musashimaru: bien, l'ordi que j'ai a 10 ports séries et ubuntu voit juste 4 port sur dev (ttys0-3
<Musashimaru> mathben, c'Est quoi ton ordi?
<Musashimaru> un truc industriel?
<mathben> oui, un truc industriel ^^
<Musashimaru> pour faire quoi?
<mathben> c'est l'ordinateur sur notre sous-marin dans notre club étudiant. c'est le club sonia à l'ETS
<mathben> on avait mis arch dessus et on a décidé de mettre ubuntu server
<Musashimaru> ok...
<deuxpi> mathben: grep UARTS /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Musashimaru> j'aurai aimé faire une école comme l'ets moi.... snifff :(
<deuxpi> mathben: pour trouver combien de ports sont configurés
<mathben> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=48
<mathben> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4
<mathben> lspci -v
<mathben> 02:05.0 Serial controller: Exar Corp. XR17C158 Octal UART (rev 09) (prog-if 02) Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 18 Memory at b0200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K] Kernel driver in use: serial
<Mobidoy> tu es pas seul Musashimaru, ca aurais été mieux que l'armée comme étude :) 
<Musashimaru> moi je me suis retrouvé en dernière annés dans un truc où le directeur était bon pour l'asile psychiatrique.... et c'est pas une image, c'est vrai...
<mathben> o.0, je crois que je suis content d'être à l'ETS ^^
<Musashimaru> c'est génial les projets de l'ETS... et les soirées beuverie...
<Musashimaru> Je connais des anciens de l'ETS...
<Mobidoy> lol... ok, je tente de redémarrer :) Avec la patch pour le sub :) 
<Mobidoy> brb... I hope
<MaLiXS> bonjours a tous
<mathben> Musashimaru: les soirées beuveries ^^? Il en a partout de ça
<Musashimaru> disons que j'e connaissais le responsable du bar.... on va se voir fin avril À las Vegas d'Ailleur... :)
<deuxpi> mathben: je crois qu'il faut ajouter quelque chose comme 8250.nr_uarts=8 sur la ligne de lancement du kernel (dans grub)
<Mobidoy> est-ce que j'ai oublier de mettre a jour mon GRUB... grrrr
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, si tu as compilé juste un module, charge le simplement
<Mobidoy> j'ai tout compiler.... comment je compile juste 1 module mais avant, comment je peut voir si c'est le bon modules qui est actif ? 
<Mobidoy> pcq quand je fais un uname -r, ca me donne 2.6.35-25-generic mais, je vois pas mon Sub.... 
<Musashimaru> lsmod
<Musashimaru> ca liste les modules chargés
<Mobidoy> snd                    64181  16 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Mobidoy> moi les changements que j'ai fait son dans .... 
<Mobidoy> le /sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<Mobidoy> donc ou je retrouves ca dans les modules ? 
<Musashimaru> probablement snd_hda_codec_realtek
<MaLiXS> quelqu'un connais le moyen de lire les info de sensors de la carte graphique
<Mobidoy> MaLiXS, avec quoi ? Conky ? 
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, dans /sys/module/snd_hda_codec_realtek/ ?
<MaLiXS> bah pas conky mais ppeu importe le logiciel en autemp je puisse lavoir facilement
<MaLiXS> lol
<Musashimaru> MaLiXS, essaie: aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, peut-être, je sais pas
<Musashimaru> MaLiXS, aprés, si la commande marche, moi j'utilise le screenlet Watermark pour afficher mes seneurs speciaux
<Mobidoy> ok je reboot pour voir le menu... p-e que.... lol
<MaLiXS> No layout section was found in the file: '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<MaLiXS> Please run 'aticonfig --initial' first or modify your configurationfile manually and run aticonfig again.
<mathben> Je ne trouve pas le fichier de configuration /boot/grub/grub.conf, bizarre... j'ai eu un problème il a un jour, j'ai installé grub, et ça a désinstallé grub-pc... ensuite j'ai installé grub2 qui a désinstallé grub et install grub-pc
<Musashimaru> MaLiXS, tu utilises le driver de ATI?
<Musashimaru> mathben, avec grub2 c'est plus dans /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MaLiXS> oui
<MaLiXS> driver proprio
<Musashimaru> mais pourquoi toucher à grub? c'est le dernier truc a toucher
<Musashimaru> MaLiXS, et ca marche pas la commande que je t'ai donné?
<MaLiXS> non sa marquer se que jai ecrit plus haut
<Musashimaru> MaLiXS, quel modèle d'ati?
<MaLiXS> 5850
<mathben> Musashimaru: il n'est pas là le fichier :( Je le modifie pour ajouter des ports séries
<Musashimaru> mathben, regarde /etc/grub et /etc/default
<Musashimaru> MaLiXS, j'ai une solution... je te donne ma 8800gt, tu me donne ton ATI, et je texplique comment lire la température de ma 8800.... ca te va?
<MaLiXS> euh ..... JAMAIS !!!!
<MaLiXS> lol
<mathben> Musashimaru: je viens de voir qu'il faut grub-legacy et je ne l'ai pas... serait-ce ça?
<deuxpi> mathben: sur grub2 il faut modifier le fichier /etc/default/grub
<deuxpi> mathben: et ajouter le paramètre entre les guillemets suivants GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<deuxpi> mathben: puis ensuite, taper "sudo update-grub" pour appliquer les modifications
<mathben> deuxpi: j'avais installé grub-legacy juste avant que tu donnes ta réponse, il n'aura pas de conflit si je fais ce que tu m'as mentionné?
<deuxpi> oh euh..............
<mathben> o.0
<deuxpi> j'imaging que ça dépend lequel tu installes ensuite sur le "boot record"
<deuxpi> je suis pas mal trop moumoune pour jouer avec les grub :)
<mathben> ouains... qu'est-ce que je fais, hum?
<deuxpi> mais les instructions s'appliquent juste à grub2
<deuxpi> pour l'ancien grub, c'est dans /etc/grub/grub.conf effectivement
<mathben> ouais, mais legacy est un plugin a grub2 :o
<deuxpi> oh... on dirait que t'en connais plus que moi :)
<mathben> c'était marqué dans aptitude ^^
<mathben> ha scuze, c'est pas vrai, j'ai mal lu ;(
<mathben> deuxpi: done, ça marche :D
<deuxpi> ah ok !
<mathben> merci pour ton aide
<deuxpi> ah de rien :)
<mathben> donc, en faisant ls /dev/|grep ttyS, je vois 10 port série. Cependant, la commande grep UARTS /boot/config-$(uname -r) en montre 4
<deuxpi> mathben: la commande donne la configuration à la compilation du kernel, alors ça ne va pas changer
<deuxpi> mathben: sur natty, j'en ai 32 par défaut !
<mathben> en tout cas, tu m'as évité une recompilation lol
<mathben> j'ai une autre question, j'aimerais démarrer mes scripts python à partir d'un path. So, j'ai ajouté le path dans le fichier bashrc, mais ça marche juste pour les fichier bash
<mathben> est-ce que quelqu'un s'y connait et est-ce que vous comprenez ma question :p?
<deuxpi> il faut lui donner les permissions d'exécution et ajouter "#!/usr/bin/python" sur la première ligne
<mathben> ok, ça marche là, merci :)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, comme mon kernel etait deja le 2.6.35-25-generic, comment je fais pour savoir si c'est bien le nouveau que j'ai compilé avec la patch qui est installé/démarre si mon menu grub me donne une entrée.... 2.6.35-25-generic....
<deuxpi> ah euh
<Mobidoy> mon plus gros probleme c'est que je vois toujours pas mon Sub lol
<Mobidoy> donc, je peut pas confirmer
<deuxpi> tu peux changer le nom en modifiant le fichier config, mais il faudrait regarder sur le web comment faire en détail...
<Mobidoy> p-e si je pouvais voir les changements que j'ai fait au /sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c, je le saurais.. :)
<Mobidoy> ouin mais meme en changeant le nom dans grub, je peut pas savoir si mon kernel compilé s'install sur le vieu ou si il s'install ailleurs, où sudo update-grub ne le vois pas... 
<mathben> bonne nuit
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: en fait peut-être qu'il y aurait un ligne dans le log du kernel si CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_VERBOSE était mis à y
<deuxpi> :/
<MaLiXS> oups
<MaLiXS> raté de près
<deuxpi> ça serait pas plus facile de juste loader le module ?
<MaLiXS> petite question est-ce que sela se peu qu'ubuntu a instaler de vieu driver proprio
<Mobidoy> ca, je sais pas comment faire, compiler et loader le module :) 
<Mobidoy> pas encore :) 
<MaLiXS> non mais est-ce possible qu'il a fait sa
<Mobidoy> ce serais surprenant pkoi ? 
<MaLiXS> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide      moi je vais suivre sa 
<MaLiXS> car on dirais bien car jai pratiquement aucune fonction de mas carte graphique
<Mobidoy> Les drivers proprio qui viennent avec Ubuntu sont ceux qui sont "safe"
<Mobidoy> Mais oui, il y a un gros retard... surtout pour ATI
<MaLiXS> jvais installer ceux sorti en decembre 2010  c pas si loin lol
<MaLiXS> du moin je vais tenter
<Mobidoy> decembre 2010 mais, c'est quel version comparativement a celle de windows ? 
<MaLiXS> aucune idée 
<MaLiXS> j'Ai les 10.12 aussi sur windows
<MaLiXS> esperont que je puisse avoir quelque fonction de plus
<Mobidoy> k
<MaLiXS> pcq la mon gpu a pas trop l'air de bosser même en 3d sous WoW  ( ptetre pcq il en demande pas gros aussi en OpenGL )
<Mobidoy> non et en plus, tant que Wine auras pas directX 11, il y a plusieurs choses que tu peux pas activer coté graphique dans WoW
<Mobidoy> Donc, ton GPU a le temps de faire des siestes :) 
<MaLiXS> hum wow est seulement dx9
<MaLiXS> petite rectification XD
<MaLiXS> le jeu sera toujours brider en opengl car les dev se concentre sur la version mac et pc
<MaLiXS> mais sous windows je voit bien quelle travaille fort car elle reste bien en mode 3d OC et elle chauffe pas mal
<MaLiXS> aie la c mon cpu qui boss pour créer les package deb pour mon driver 
<Mobidoy> c'est vri pour dx9 :)
<Mobidoy> oups *vrai pour dx9 
<MagicFab> LibreOffice 3.3 est là :) http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/2011/01/25/the-document-foundation-launches-libreoffice-3-3
<Mobidoy> grrr, la patch fait bel et bien parti du Kernel que j'ai compilé hier soir, mais, même si elle est supposé faire fonctionner mon SubWoofer, ca fonctionne pas... Donc, Il y a des parties à la patch qui ont été faites précédement qui sont nescéssaire... 
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, tu es là ? 
<Mobidoy> Sur ton post pour LibroOffice, tu devrais peut-être mettre un avertissement que si ont utilisent le ppa pour installer LibreOffice, Il sera impossible par la suite de revenir à OpenOffice sans réinstaller Ubuntu.
<Mobidoy> brb
<Lrrr_> impossible de revenir à OpenOffice&?
<cyphermox> Lrrr_, ca serait étonnant... un petit coup de ppa-purge et puis réinstaller openoffice doit bien fonctionner..
<Lrrr_> c'est ce que je me dis...
<Lrrr_> J'ai pas vu bcp de situations dans ma vie où il était absolument nécessaire de réinstaller
<MagicFab> En fait on peut tout à fait revenir à OpenOffice.org si on veut.. suffit d'enlever LibO et son PPA, apt-get update et réinstalle OOo.
<MagicFab> Lrrr_, jamais utilisé Windows ?
<Lrrr_> MagicFab: J'ai oublié d'ajouter "Linux" à la fin ;)
<MagicFab> Lrrr_, "GNU/Linux" :)
<avoine> MagicFab: c'est quoi le nom ou le nick de la personne qui était au stand ubuntu au S2LL?
<avoine> je m'en souviens plus
<MagicFab> avoine, cyphermox 
<avoine> cool merci
<MagicFab> avoine, en passant j'ai recu une immense banderole et nappe Ubuntu
<avoine> cool, ça va faire une belle table pour les prochaines conférences
<cyphermox> avoine, Mathieu, mon nom
<avoine> hey
<cyphermox> salut ;)
<deuxpi> j'ai installé une version d'évaluation de SLES 11... j'ai le feeling d'utiliser quelque chose d'ancien comme hardy
<MagicFab> cyphermox, quel logiciel utilises-tu pour la TV (avec ton Haupage) ?
<cyphermox> mplayer
<cyphermox> j'ai pas eu le temps de fouiller plus
<MagicFab> k
<mathben> bonjour!
<MagicFab> mathben, salut!
<mathben> MagicFab: comment ça va? Je ne viens pas souvent ici :s
<MagicFab> occupé! le release de LibO m'a un peu surpris ce matin
<mathben> libo = linux virtual administrator ?
<Lrrr_> LibreOffice
<mathben> ho, je ne suis pas encore habitué à ce nom ^^
<sipherdee> wow, version finale.  je viens de voir ça!
<Mobidoy> encore perdu le lien du  log du irc, quelqu'un peu m'aider (celui fait par le Bot)
<Ankman> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-26
<Mobidoy> Merci Ankman
<Ankman> :-)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab pour LibreOffice, c'est de ca que je parlais "Attention : cette méthode désinstallera OpenOffice.org de votre ordinateur, et vous pourriez avoir de la difficulté à le réinstaller correctement par la suite2). Pour faire cohabiter les deux suites, choisissez la méthode par paquets du site officiel.(site du projet) "
<Mobidoy> Je l'ai vue à plusieurs endroits... 
<deuxpi> bof
<deuxpi> si quelqu'un est assez habile pour utiliser un PPA, ça ne devrait pas être trop compliqué
<deuxpi> je crois qu'ils veulent dire que c'est pas pour tout le monde (de la même manière que c'est pas tout le monde qui devrait utiliser des PPA sur leur système(
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, ca va comment pour tes basses?
<Mobidoy> Ok Deuxpi
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, ca vas pas :) 
<Musashimaru> tu es sur que le patch fonctionne?
<Mobidoy> non, malheureusement
<Mobidoy> mais c'est possible qu'il y avait d'autre mod d'avant qui aidait à cette patch et comme j'ai juste rajouté ces 6-7 lignes.... 
<Musashimaru> aucune idée...
<Mobidoy> moi non plus lol... Je vais attendre Natty :) 
<Mobidoy> c'est pas comme si j'avais souvent du son qui y sortait.... Disont que Terminal est pas bin bin jaseux
<Musashimaru> au fait, est-ce que le check de plugin de firefox vous donne flash pas a jour vous aussi? http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/
<Mobidoy> oui, outdated
<Mobidoy> Musashimaru, es-tu en 64bits ? 
<Musashimaru> oui, ca doit être le manière de retourner la version du wraper
<Mobidoy> c'est normal que tu sois outdated alors, la version 64 bits est en rc2... 
<Musashimaru> j'ai pas une version 64bits de flash.
<Musashimaru> J'arrive pas à la trouver.. adobedirige sur un page où ca parle que de 32bits
<Musashimaru> donc j'ai flash 32bits avec le wrapper
<Musashimaru> ce qui m'embête, car c'est buggé jusqu'à la moelle
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord pour cet avertissement mais oui, les deux suites ne cohabiteront pas (ce qui n'est pas mauvais à mon avis)
<deuxpi> Musashimaru: il y a la 10.2 beta disponible à http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<Musashimaru> bande de débiles... même âs capable de filer un lien valable chez adobe...
<Musashimaru> je peux pas l'utiliser, facebook dit que c'est pas une version a jour, et ma bnlonde utilise facebook
<deuxpi> tant que c'est pas plus facile de changer de blonde ;)
<Musashimaru> je vais tester sur mon compte... :)
<Musashimaru> je confirme, facebook demande d'upgrader la version de flash... 10.3 c'est pas suffisant... doit falloir 10.4 ou 11.0 peut-être
<Lrrr_> Flash 11?
<Musashimaru> ou 12 ou 13... moi je sais pas, je suis pas facebook
<Lrrr_> 10.2 c'est la dernière version. Elle est même en beta encore.
<Musashimaru> je fais quoi moi alors avec ma 10.3?
<Lrrr_> Tu penses avoir installé Flash 10.3?
<Musashimaru> moi je pense rien, je lis juste dans ma liste de plugin: 10.3 d162
<deuxpi> ouais... bizarre j'ai la même chose
<Musashimaru> mais le paquet s'Appelle 10.2 p3 64bit
<Lrrr_> ah je sais pas
<Lrrr_> sur le site de Adobe c'est 10.2 la dernière version
<Lrrr_> en tk, je dois nourrir ma fille, bbl
<Musashimaru> deuxpi, un petit editeur hexa, et tu peux passer à ce que tu veux comme version..... :)
<Musashimaru> je viens d'Acheter un tel androide, et paf, faille de sécurité grosse comme une maison.... grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<deuxpi> Musashimaru: http://www.xkcd.com/844/
<Musashimaru> eje connais, et c'est tellement vrai
<Mobidoy> Quelqu' un sait pourquoi meme si ont modifie gconf-editor pour que les bouton soient  a droite, depuis quelques jours, ca fonctionne plus ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: est-ce que tu as bien fait "gconftool-2 --heretic" ?
<deuxpi> :P
<MaLiXS> jai fait une belle gaffe moi hier
<Mobidoy> non, normalement, juste dans gconf-editor --> apps --> metacity --> general mettre menu:minimize,maximize,close ca fonctionne mais la, depuis quelques jour, pre3sque tout est revenue a gauche... 
<Mobidoy> Comment ca MaLiXS 
<MaLiXS> bah désinstaller un driver et rebooter sans rien faire ^^
<MaLiXS> X a just pas voulu demarer  .... rien de bien grave mais bon pour un noob récupérér un driver en CL est pas évident
<MaLiXS> un chance que j'avais deja DL le driver et préparer mes DEB
<Musashimaru> vous connaissez un bon site pour booker des vol internationaux?
<Musashimaru> bon, tant pis
<Mobidoy> Pas moi Musashimaru... Pis il vas bien ton driver ATI MaLiXS 
<MaLiXS> bah finalement rien de plus qu'avant
<MaLiXS> la j'essaie de faire marcher l'acceleration  video par le gpu
<MaLiXS> la je suis a un point  ou c'Est mon vlc qui ne reussi pas a lire mes avi
<MaLiXS> DL
<MaLiXS> Pas de décodeur approprié pour le format:
<MaLiXS> VLC ne supporte probablement pas le format audio ou vidéo « mp4v ». Malheureusement il n'y a rien à faire.
<Ankman> mp4v?
<MaLiXS> se sont des xvid 
<MaLiXS> hmmm même mes propres h264 ne fonctionne pas
<MaLiXS> se peut t'il que se soit les lib qui ne fonctionne pas
<Ankman> ah
<MaLiXS> je crois je vien de fail ^^
<MaLiXS> sa faisais 10 minute j'Essayer de désinstaller des lib video quand j'écoutais une video   *facepalm*
<MaLiXS> quelque update et reinstall et vlc fonctiopnne
<MaLiXS> maitenant ne reste a savoir si lacceleration video fonctionne réellement ... mais bon pas bien bien possible mais au moin elle est activer
<MaLiXS> si vlc utilise 0% du cpu c peut-être bon digne
<deuxpi> quand je corrige mes propre bugs, j'ai l'impression de parler tout seul sur launchpad.... :)
<Mobidoy> lol
<MaLiXS> petite question
<MaLiXS> est-il possible de faire lire automatiquement les video par vlc et la musique par Rhythmbox
<MaLiXS> car dans les application préféré je n'ai que le choix pour le multimédia
<gpc> dans Applications préféré choisi multimedia and (en englais) "custom" et utilise la commande /usr/bin/vlc
<MaLiXS> parfait
<MaLiXS> mercvi
<MaLiXS> merci ***
<gpc> no problrem :)
<gpc> problem*
<MaLiXS> faudrais je trouve une video tres lourde a decoder pour voir si vlc utilise le gpu
<MagicFab> Bonjour! Qq'un sait si Gilbert Dion est ici ?
<MagicFab> (en général...)
<Mobidoy> JE ne le connais pas MagicFab 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, il écrit souvent sur la liste
<MagicFab> merci q même
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, Oui je le vois souvent sur la liste mis, je ne sais pas si il est ici... 
<Lrrr_> S'il a jamais demandé de l'air pour venir sur l'IRC il doit pas être ici...
<MagicFab> Lrrr_, :)
<Mobidoy> moustafa, cris à cyphermox qu'il ce connecte svp :) 
<moustafa> Il n'est pas au bureau
<Mobidoy> ok merci :) 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-27
<MaLiXS> coucou les linuxien !
<Mobidoy> Qu'est-ce qui ce passe chez Canonical UK, ca fait 2 jours que j'ai commandé pis c'est pas encore partis :P 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, comique toi, ca va prendre 6 semaines ;)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, quand j'avais commandé mon premier, le lendemain matin il était partis et 5 jours plus-tard, il était chez moi ! 
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> moi ca avait pris longtemps
<cyphermox> brb
<Mobidoy> kk
<Mobidoy> Pastel de choclo Friday lunch.. Qui seras là ? 
<cyphermox> oooo VirtualBox VRDP c'est assez le fun
<cyphermox> on peut controller un systeme unix sur un terminal texte
<Mobidoy> cool:) 
<Mobidoy> Pastel de choclo Friday lunch.. Qui seras là ? 
<cyphermox> hehe
<Mobidoy> As-tu eu des nouvelles de Édouard-MontPetit cyphermox ? 
<cyphermox> non, mais je vais vérifier mes courriels tusuite
<Mobidoy> dak :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, non, j'ai rien
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ok, je vais aller mettre une boîte anonymement devant le bureau des responsables du programme... Il vont avoir peur.... Juste un avertissement... Pas de logo d'ubuntu dessus je te le jure. Ce seras anonyme :) 
<cyphermox> lol
<cyphermox> oh, en passant, nous on va arriver plus tard ce soir, question de souper avant de venir
<cyphermox> cath aime pas beaucoup les sandwichs là
<cyphermox> faudra commencer à trouver un autre endroit, mais j'ai pas encore vraiment d'idée.. je pense regarder autour du métro Longueuil, question que ce soit plus proche d'un métro
<Mobidoy> Ok, je vais jeter un oeil de mon coté aussi :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, dans le coin du métro, y a juste 2 bornes dans place Longueuil et 2 dans l'université sherbrooke
<cyphermox> ouin
<cyphermox> je pensais au tim hortons a coté de place longueuil, mais je crois pas qu'ils aient de wifi
<Mobidoy> non, tim hortons n'ont pas de plan pour le wifi.... c'est un café rapide... plus les gens collent, moins y a de place de libre donc, moins y a de nouveaux clients
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, ca dépend. de mémoire ils commencent à le mettre en place
<cyphermox> je croyais avoir vu une annonce sur la porte, sur celui près de chez moi ;)
<cyphermox> urghh... la configuration de dhcpv6 fait *mal*
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<Mobidoy> je vais regarder sur leur site 
<deuxpi>    cyphermox: IPv6 est pas supposé s'autoconfigurer ?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, oui, mais je dois faire de la doc pour dhcp
<deuxpi> ah ok :)
<cyphermox> plus. NM semble surtout attendre DHCP :/
<Mobidoy> J'ai pas vue d'annonce en ce sens ni sur leur site, ni leur page FB, y a même un fil de discution à ce sujet donc, pour l'instant, il ne l'aurais pas mais, si tu peut regarder si ils l'ont près de chez vous, ça vas nous donner une idée
<deuxpi> cyphermox: d'accord... je demandais ça par curiosité, pas du sarcasme ;)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, non t'as raison... puis pour le moment dhcp semble problèmatique -- i.e. pas de default gateway qui passe par les messages
<cyphermox> en ce moment j'ai une patch à pousser pour arranger un problème, plus un profile apparmor à créer
 * deuxpi lit à propos du link-local multicast sur ipv6
<deuxpi> "To allow a DHCP client to send a message to a DHCP server that is not attached to the same link, a DHCP relay agent on the client's link will relay messages between the client and server.
<deuxpi> ce genre de problème ?
<deuxpi> whoah l'update de kernel de maverick d'aujourd'hui est funky...
<Mobidoy> comment ça deuxpi ? 
<deuxpi> il y a eu des updates pour 2 abi en même temps ou je sais pas trop
<deuxpi> il y avait des conflits
<deuxpi> pas grabe
<deuxpi> ve
<Mobidoy> y a eu un changement sur le mapping des touches sur le clavier aussi si je me fis à ton message, le b et le v ont été inversés :) 
<deuxpi> mon clavier a le rhube ?
<cyphermox> deuxpi, non, le problème c'est que isc-dhcp (ni la spec des messages dhcp) ne permet pas d'envoyer le default gateway
<cyphermox> mais en gros, ca fonctionne correctement dans NM si on configure "Automatique"
<deuxpi> cyphermox: c'est pas suffisant de juste avoir une route pour 2000::/3 ?
<deuxpi> euh... je réfléchis à ma question... 
<cyphermox> en théorie oui mais y'en a pas de setté. il met une route a travers l'interface, c'est tout
<deuxpi> wow Hurricane Electric dit qu'il reste pour 6 jours d'adresses v4
<cyphermox> oui ;)
<cyphermox> c'est là que j'ai pris mon tunnel
<deuxpi> moi aussi
<cyphermox> et je crois que je vais en prendre un deuxieme si Linode fournit pas d'entrée de jeu du ipv6... mais je crois qu'ils le font
<deuxpi> je suis avec HE sur Linode... j'ai pas entendu parler de v6 natif...
<cyphermox> deuxpi, je croyais l'avoir vu autrefois... mais plus maintenant
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ta linode est où, newark?
<deuxpi> oui
<cyphermox> kk
<cyphermox> hmm... faudrait j'upgrade, jsuis encore sur lucid
<deuxpi> moi itou
<deuxpi> ça marche :)
<cyphermox> ;)
<deuxpi> je suis peut-être un peu "short" en mémoire par exemple
<cyphermox> bah, je rebuilt
<cyphermox> j'ai des trucs à remonter dessus de toute facon, dont mon auth avec yubikey ;)
<deuxpi> cool... plus partable qu'une smartcard
<deuxpi> on pourrait mettre un fichier ".is_keychain" sur une clé usb et cela appellerait automatiquement ssh-add
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> pas pire comme idée
<cyphermox> deuxpi, tu viens ce soir?
<deuxpi> où ça ?
<cyphermox> ubuntu hour a loingueuil?
<deuxpi> c'est loin.....
<deuxpi> t'as même fait un "freudian slip" avec loingueuil :)
<cyphermox> voulu ;)
<deuxpi> ohhhhhhh
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> alors on se reparle sur irc quand je serai rendu là-bas ;)
<deuxpi> l'autobus 10 fonctionne assez tard ?
<deuxpi> au pire c'est 4 km de marche
<cyphermox> deuxpi, oui, fonctionne jusqu'à 1h du mat ;)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, au pire on te fais un lift ;)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi tu viens É
<Mobidoy> ?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox deuxpi viens ?
<cyphermox> je sais pas... peut-être... c'est à lui qu'il faut demander
<cyphermox> moi je dois nettoyer la litière de mon minou avant de partir ;)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, lol merci... je mange :P lol
<Mobidoy> Si deuxpi viens, je vais le ramené
<cyphermox> bon moi jpars, à tout à l'heure...
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, tu es à la maison ou..... 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-28
<qwebirc92261> Je veux « monter » un nouvel ordinateur pièce par pièce (une tour, pas de portable) sur lequel je vais installer Ubuntu Lucid. J'aimerais des références « Up To Date » de pièces performantes et compatibles (cartes mères, cartes vidéos, cartes de sons, écrans, RAM... avec Linux/Ubuntu afin d'être certain que mon PC sera performant et sera compatible Linux et ce « clé en main ». Avez-vous des références de tour
<qwebirc92261> Je ne suis pas un gamer, mais j'aime bien les effets de bureau, et j'aimerais garder ce PC pour environ 5 ans.
<Mobidoy> Dit toi que le niveau de compatibilité est maintenant très élevé, seul chose, vas y pour une carte nvidia...
<Musashimaru> ouiiiiiiiiiiiii, nvidia
<Musashimaru> ati = caca
<Musashimaru> même mozilla le dit. Pas d'accélération 2D et 3D de firefox si tu as pas de nvidia, parce que les drivers ati c'est moisi
<MaLiXS> ..........
<JunK-Y> Musashimaru: jadore ATI
<Musashimaru> JunK-Y, toutes mes condoléances
<JunK-Y> je suis ds le calcul distribues, la 5970 est assez incroyable.
<Musashimaru> bha, comme les nvidia...
<JunK-Y> check les prix dla 580 vs la 6950, c assez different.
<Lrrr_> Je trouves ça un peu bizarre que Firefox veut pas faire d'accélération graphique sans Nvidia alors que Chrome le fait sur mon Intel...
<JunK-Y> justement, le probleme nest pas avec ATI, mais avec firefox
<JunK-Y> genre, "CUDA!!!!"
<Musashimaru> Lrrr_, c'est juste que seul les nvidia on pas de drivers buggé. Dés que ca marchera, les ati seront plus blacklistées
<JunK-Y> tandis que chrome sont plus brillant et opte pour opencl
<Lrrr_> Musashimaru: Je sais que les drivers sont pas tjrs extra...
<Musashimaru> Cuda dans firefox???????
<Lrrr_> mais je suis pas certain de comprendre
<Lrrr_> la 3D marche assez bien sur des cartes très humbles de nos jours
<Lrrr_> Ça devrait être possible de tjrs faire un brin d'accélération si le serveur X le supporte
<Musashimaru> c'est pas si simple
<Lrrr_> J'imagine que c'est pas simple.
<Lrrr_> Pourtant Chrome le fait...
<Lrrr_> Même si y'a de très bonnes raisons, c'est un problème de relation publique pour Mozilla maintenant...
<Musashimaru> quelle version de chrome?
<Lrrr_> Me semble que Chrome 9 le fait
<Lrrr_> en t k les demos WebGL fonctionne.
<Musashimaru> ca a pas l'air
<Musashimaru> je teste la version 10
<Musashimaru> Lrrr_, mais y'a plus que webgl qui est accéléré
<Musashimaru> chrome 9 et 10 ont webgl
<Lrrr_> Je suis pas mal certain que y'a plus que WebGL qui est accélé...
<Lrrr_> ré
<Musashimaru> le rendu 2D aussi, les canvas, etc...
<Lrrr_> eh ouais...
<Lrrr_> en fait
<Lrrr_> ça fait un bout que Chrome a ça
<Musashimaru> tu as télétoon à la télé?
<Lrrr_> oui
<Musashimaru> pas de signal chez moi sur le canal... :(
<Lrrr_> ah
<Lrrr_> non c'est vrai je l'ai pas ici non plus
<Musashimaru> vidéotron?
<Lrrr_> oui
<cyphermox> gpc, I didn't forget you. turns out I can't really help you out Saturday. Maybe someone else here can
<gpc> Good morning, ok no worries cyphermox. thank you anyway :)
<cyphermox> gpc, but I may have an option for you, so let's discuss that over lunch or something ;)
<gpc> I don't think I will be able to make it to Ubuntu hour today
<cyphermox> oh ok
<Mobidoy> Who needs to hop on the "Pastel De Choclo" ride today ? 
<Mobidoy> moustafa ??? we need some Canonical officials to be present :P 
<moustafa> You guys already have cyphermox , but I may be there too.  I'm just waiting for an answer here first
<cyphermox> no we don't
<cyphermox> ( need some Canonical officials to be present )
<moustafa> cyphermox: +1 though
<Mobidoy> rofl yes we do (shhhhh)
<Mobidoy> moustafa, tell your boss I know where you work, I will come up, tear away one of his arm and beat him with the bleeding end... 
<cyphermox> ahaha
<cyphermox> doesn't work so well in english, I think
<Mobidoy> nope :) lol
<moustafa> Mobidoy: En plus faudrait que tu passes par les portes sécurisés
<Mobidoy> but I still will
<Mobidoy> moustafa, tu sais pas les trainings que j'ai eu avec l'armée :).... lol
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Vu de meme...
<Mobidoy> surtout que c'est moi qui les installaient les systèmes dans nos bâtiments lol 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Je lui ferais le message
<Mobidoy> moustafa, dit lui de venir.... 
<Mobidoy> it's on me anyway :P HEIN cyphermox, tu as pas oublié ça ??? 
<Mobidoy> qu'il vienne jaser avec MagicFab.... 
<Mobidoy> donc, toi tu es ok, u as pas à partir avant lui :P 
<Mobidoy> pis en plus moustafa, je vais en profiter pour me têter un poste et de la formation lol, donc bonne idée, amène le... 
<moustafa> Au fait, rappel, a quelle heure est le UH?
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Je ne crois pas que ce serait une bonne idée.  J'ai une impression que ce n'est pas une relation qui s'est bien terminée et je préfère ne pas m'en mêler
<Mobidoy> 12:00
<Mobidoy> Oups ok, amène le pas lol 
<moustafa> 12:00 peut pas, on doit être deux actifs, puis komputes sera en diner a 12:00
<moustafa> On dirait bien que ca règle la question
<Mobidoy> doh... dak
<Mobidoy> c'est de valeur moustafa, la prochaine fois surement ! 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, malheureusement, c'est pas nécessairement commun ou du moins omniprésent chez les employés de participer activement aux communautés locales. je crois que ca dépend vraiment 
<cyphermox> déplorable, mais en même temps je comprends -- quand on fait du Ubuntu 8-5 pendant la journée, un moment donné ca arrive de pas avoir le goût d'en faire plus le soir et les weekends ;)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, ont vas faire une campagne et mettre de la pression sur la maison mère pour que la présence des employées soit "Mandatory" et payé dans au moins 1 Ubuntu hour de leurs région/semaine :) 
<Mobidoy> c'est ça, ont vas le faire inclure dans les heures de travail :) Ils veulent de la publicité ? Y a pas mieux :) 
<gpc> I think it is a good idea that Canonical is not a significant part of the Ubuntu hour. What I mean is that Ubuntu Hour is about the community getting together and meeting in person, making new friends. It doesn't have to be about Ubuntu/Canonical
<gpc> that said I like the fact that here in Montreal we have Canonical employees who do spend time with the community
<cyphermox> gpc, right, but i meant my comment as larger than just Ubuntu Hour
<cyphermox> gpc, I think of myself as a member of the community above being a Canonical employee
<gpc> cyphermox: not all employees think the same as you :)
<cyphermox> i know ;)
<gpc> you we're a part of the community first
<komputes> Montreal website fail 404 everywhere - http://ville.montreal.qc.ca
<gpc> lol.
<gpc> even the contact link is 404
<gpc> figures a gov site would be useless
<komputes> gpc: contacted their admin, lets see how long it takes them to bring it back up
<gpc> it's friday, won't happen till next June
<gpc> :P
<komputes> gpc: now it's REALLY down
<gpc> you killed it
<Mobidoy> What, who killed the internet ? 
<gpc> komputes: killed the internet
<gpc> So I heard lunch is on Mobidoy today?
<Mobidoy> Yup
<komputes> gpc: http://www.turnofftheinternet.com/
<gpc> looks like an Easy button (tm)
<Mobidoy> It really is gpc... so I think you will make it now lol
<gpc> I am going to make it, but I will buy my own lunch :P
<Mobidoy> you wont... no one will... 
<Mobidoy> You'll see I can be hard headed... I still have my Kevlar helmet ! 
<Mobidoy> no string to the offer, just wanna share the wealth.... Gov has been nice with me this week... 
<gpc> You know one day you are going to have to stop using your military training.
<gpc> you may have a kevlar helmet but I was trained to shoot the knee caps :P
<Mobidoy> rofl... I got new knee caps, leave them alone :) 
<gpc> hahaha
<gpc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/640/detail/ 
<Mobidoy> can I change that ? openiduser175
<gpc> I suppose so, not sure how
<Mobidoy> trying to figure it out.... damn thing... 
<komputes> gpc: and it's back up
<komputes> 30 min is not bad, good thing they are public and not a business, or else that would have cost a pretty penny
<cyphermox> Mobidoy, tu t'es loggé sur loco.ubuntu.com avec ton openid launchpad?
<Mobidoy> ouaip....
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, pis je suis pas capable de le changer... 
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> ca aurait du ecrire le nom que tu as sur ton profile LP
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, en passant, le +1 c'est pas toi, c'est mon gars.... 
<mathben> Bon matin :)
<Mobidoy> bon matin mathben
<cyphermox> bzr revert
<cyphermox> woops
<cyphermox> nevermind ;)
<cyphermox> salut mathben 
<Mobidoy> ouaip pis mon profile launchpad dit bien "Display Name" Christian Parent
<Mobidoy> Launchpad Id:   cplcfafouine 
<cyphermox> weird
<cyphermox> oh, Mobidoy, ton gars, il va pas à l'école? ;)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, nope, session sabatique
<Mobidoy> Il attend pour entrer en programmation probablement a Édouard-Montpetit en Septembre
<gpc> MagicFab: Morning
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, tu as 2 invités ce midi ? 
<Mobidoy> gpc, take your number will you :P 
<MagicFab> gpc, hi! couldn't call this week, crazy. 
<gpc> will see you at lunch, we can talk there
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, oui, mon frère et une amie. 
<MagicFab> gpc sure
<MagicFab> I am already at Auracaria
<gpc> be there soon, I just need to put on some pants lol
<Mobidoy> Cool we will be 7 so far
<Mobidoy> I am about to leave too, got to pick up cyphermox 
<gpc> leaving in 5 minutes see you folks soon
<MagicFab> cyphermox, if you have a lift couldyou bring the CD boxes ?
<Mobidoy> Leaving now, hope to see you all there :) 
<cyphermox> MagicFab, sure, one box to go
<MagicFab> tx!
<deuxpi> linux ftw!!!1! http://support.microsoft.com/kb/823764
<deuxpi> "Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed in the "Applies to" section."
<deuxpi> autrement dit, Microsoft dit que RFC 1122 est un problème connu
<deuxpi> aaaarrghhh!!!
<MagicFab> Recommendent-ils d'appeler les concepteurs de la RFC 1122 ? :)
<cyphermox> deuxpi, non, leur problème c'est qu'ils sont trop aggressifs sur le buffer ;)
<deuxpi> MagicFab: le problème c'est que je dois convaincre le directeur du développement software quece n'est pas un problème :)
<deuxpi> fun times
<MagicFab> En tout cas tu as résolu une partie du problème: c'est pas le problème de Microsoft!
<MagicFab> "it's a feature" :)
<deuxpi> aaarrrghhh !
<deuxpi> et Novell doit être vraiment désespéré ces temps ci. Ils m'ont envoyé non pas un, mais deux certifications *gratos* :)
<deuxpi> j'aurais presque honte de mettre ça dans mon cv
<cyphermox> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_75rGr5vENs
<cyphermox> ^ UDS-Maverick launch video ;)
<cyphermox> gpc, avait tu vu celui-la? --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYTJPaM82nQ
<cyphermox> Cosmixkey, bienvenue
<Cosmixkey> Bonjour
<cyphermox> Cosmixkey, dans X-Chat, si tu clique avec le bouton droit sur les nick, tu peux parfois voir le vrai nom des gens
<cyphermox> Mobidoy,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_75rGr5vENs ca c'est l'autre
<Cosmixkey> okay merci!
<Mobidoy> cyphermox, check ton email
<cyphermox> zug zug
<cyphermox> tsk tsk
<cyphermox> en2k, ca va plus vite qu'avant
<Mobidoy> lol :) 
<Mobidoy> donc, Jeudi prochain..... 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-29
<hakimsheriff> bonjour
<Mobidoy> Category " Got to be kidding me": LPIC-1 Linux Professional Institute Certification Study Guide from Wiley Publishing companion CD requirement "A PC running Microsoft Windows 98, Windows 2000, Windows NT4 (with SP4 or later), Windows Me, Windows XP, or Windows Vista" WTF
<Mobidoy> Is it me or I dont see Linux in there ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-01-30
<qwebirc68267> radio-canada audio vidio  et  google chrome  quelle est  la solution pour que ca  fonctionne
<GringoStar> Salut à tous
<GringoStar> J'ai finalement résolu mon petit probleme avec Sleep mode que je n'arivais pas désactiver... la solution consiste à éditer le xorg.conf
<GringoStar> J'ai ajouté les lignes suivantes à la fin du fichier:  
<GringoStar> Section "ServerFlags"
<GringoStar>     Option         "BlankTime" "0"
<GringoStar>     Option         "StandbyTime" "0"
<GringoStar>     Option         "SuspendTime" "0"
<GringoStar>     Option         "OffTime" "0"
<GringoStar> EndSection
<GringoStar> Je peux donc enfin écouté mes videos avec ubuntu plutot qu'avec windows
<GringoStar> Je devrais donc bientot me débarasser de windoh
<GringoStar> Par contre, hier j'ai rencontrer un nouveau probleme, rien de bien grave mais c'est plutot étrange.
<GringoStar> Mon laptop est branché sur un vieux écran géant à projection dont la résolution est de 640x480, j'utilise la fonction separate X screen de nvidia se qui me donne 2 écrans avec des résolutions différentes mais contrairement à windows avec dualview, j'obtient 2 bureaux ayant leurs propre menu et les fenetre ne peuvent etre transféré d'un bureau à l'autre.
<GringoStar> Lorsque je démarre l'ordi la souris se trouve au centre de l'écran du laptop et je peux la déplacer jusqu'à l'écran de la télé mais une fois sur la télé, je ne peux plus revenir (avec la souris) sur l'écran du laptop
<GringoStar> Ce probleme est nouveau d'hier alors que j'ajustais la résolution de l'écran de télé.
<GringoStar> J'avais déjà essayé la fonction separate X screen avant et je n'avais pas ce probleme
<GringoStar> J'aimerais faire des recherches sur Google à ce sujet mais je n'ai vraiment aucune idée des mots clé que je devrais utilisé.
<Musashimaru> xinerama 1
<GringoStar> J'ai essayé le xinerama, le résultat est un seul menu et taskbar sur l'écran du laptop mais si la souris va sur l'écrant de la télé, elle ne veux pas revenir donc je n'ai plus acces à rien
<GringoStar> Je crois que xinerama ne me sera pas utile car si je visionne un video en plein écran il sera étendu sur les 2 écrans donc disproportionné
<GringoStar> Je crois que ma configuration actuelle est tolérable car lorsque j'utilise l'écran de télé, je peux me passer de l'écran du laptop mais si je change une config, la fenetre du mot de passe est toujours sur l'écran du laptop et je ne peux la cliquer.
<GringoStar> J'ai essayé Alt+Tab pour changer de fenetre mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
<GringoStar> J'ai du clicker sur le menu (de la télé) shutdown puis utiliser Alt+R (car je ne pouvais pas clicker sur restart) pour redémarer.
<GringoStar> Peut-etre exist-il un raccourci clavier qui me permeterais de ramener la souris au centre de l'écran du laptop?
<GringoStar> peut-etre que deuxpi aurrait une idée?
<GringoStar> A moins qu'il y est une option de xinerama pour que le mode fullscreen ne s'applique qu'à un seul écran?
<GringoStar> J'ai trouvé ça: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/translations/fr/html-1page/Xinerama-HOWTO.html
<GringoStar> Les gestionnaires de fenêtres ne savent pas non plus comment maximiser une fenêtre quand on utilise Xinerama. Ce qui se passe en général c'est que les fenêtres sont maximisées sur tous les écrans disponibles. Netscape étalé sur deux écrans n'est pas la disposition idéale pour naviguer sur l'Internet.
<cyphermox> GringoStar, c'est quoi le problème?
<GringoStar> et encore moins pour regarder des video
<GringoStar> Je vais faire un copy/paste dans une fenetre privé pour éviter de tous remettre en double ici
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, 
<GringoStar> oui
<GringoStar> allo
<GringoStar> je n'utilise l'écran de télé que pour voir des videos... est-ce que je pourrait mettre un icone sur mon bureau ou dans le taskbar pour switcher de xorg.conf
<GringoStar> Je crois que j'ai trouvé (à tester)
<GringoStar> L'option position de la 2eme écran est gris (non éditable) mais quand je regarde dans le fichier xorg.conf les coordonnées des 2 écrans sont les même (0,0) c'est probablement pour cette raison que la souris ne se déplace pas vers la droite de la 2eme fenetre
<GringoStar> je fais le test et je reviens
<GringoStar> C'est beau rêver... ça n'a pas fonctionné
<GringoStar> Je crois que je vais devoir baisser la résolution de L'écran de l'ordi chaque fois que je voudrai utiliser l'écran de télé
<GringoStar> au moins le sleep mode est désactivé
<GringoStar> enfin
<GringoStar> autres tests...
<GringoStar> Rien ne fonctionne, j'ai fini par le remettre en twinview et clone
<GringoStar> ****
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-26
<dragon111> bonsoir
<MagicFab___> pangolin, o/
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-27
<pangolin> MagicFab___: pong
<lightning_Lectri> salut.
<lightning_Lectri> Il y a un probleme avec lecture de la disque.
<lightning_Lectri> QQ peut m'aider?
<Ankman> quelle probleme?
<lightning_Lectri> Il a detruit ma disque.
<lightning_Lectri> Quand j'ai utilise Windows ca va bien.
<lightning_Lectri> Mais ...
<lightning_Lectri> Avec Ubuntu j'ai des problemes.
<lightning_Lectri> J'ai voulu regarder un DVD
<lightning_Lectri> Peut-etre la programme ne marche pas avec le lecture du DVD parce-qu'il est vieux.
<lightning_Lectri> Vous savez Brasero?
<pangolin> lightning_Lectri: you can speak in english if that is easier for you.
<pangolin> and Ankman will probably appreciate it too
<lightning_Lectri> OK.
<lightning_Lectri> Used Brasero.
<lightning_Lectri> Made the DVD.
<lightning_Lectri> Played the DVD.
<lightning_Lectri> Video did not work.
<lightning_Lectri> Pulled out the CD.
<lightning_Lectri> Pulled out the player machine.
<lightning_Lectri> Both look good.
<lightning_Lectri> Except the DVD is shreeded.
<lightning_Lectri> shredded
<lightning_Lectri> It's not important.
<lightning_Lectri> I'll Google it.
<pangolin> nothing he said made sense
<Ankman> oops
<Ankman> was away
#ubuntu-qc 2012-01-29
<Ankman> hmm
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-23
<qwebirc72096> allo
#ubuntu-qc 2013-01-25
<antiface> Il ya qqun?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-01-22
<denis__> Bonjour a tous
<denis__> Question, je voudrais savoir si l'on peut améliorer la vitesse de mon portable, j'ai linux dans mon ordinateur version 13.10
<denis__> parfois il affiche une erreur a été détecter, est-ce possible de le corriger ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-21
<exotik> SALUT QQUN POURRAIT MAIDER 5 MIN JAI QQUES QUESTIONS POUR INSTALLER UBUNTU EN MULTIBOOT  !!  SVP  !!
<exotik> SALUT QQUN POURRAIT MAIDER 5 MIN JAI QQUES QUESTIONS POUR INSTALLER UBUNTU EN MULTIBOOT  !!  SVP  !!
<Ankman> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-22
<qwebirc7912> Bonjour
<qwebirc7912> Je désire désinstaller Ubuntu 14.04 et le réinstaller sur une plus grande partition
<qwebirc7912> Comment dois-je m'y prendre?
<qwebirc7912> J'ai Windows 8 d'installé sur sda1
<qwebirc7912> Je croyais qu'en installant Ubuntu sur une partition de 12Gig et le $USER sur une partition de 40Gig serait approprié
<qwebirc7912> mais à ma grande surprise, tout nouveau logiciel se 'merge' avec le OS Ubuntu et non sur la partition $USER
<qwebirc7912> ce qui résulte en une partition Ubuntu presqu'à pleine capacité, d'ou ma décision de réinstaller Ubuntu sur une partition plus grande.
<qwebirc7912> Salut avoine
<avoine> qwebirc7912: salut
<qwebirc7912> J'ai posé une question il y a de ça 1/2 heure et j'attends toujours :)
<qwebirc7912> es-tu ici pour poser des questions ou y répondre?
<avoine> qwebirc7912: répondre
<avoine> qwebirc7912: quelle était ta question?
<qwebirc7912> Je désire désinstaller Ubuntu 14.04 et le réinstaller sur une plus grande partition
<qwebirc7912> J'ai Windows 8 d'installé sur sda1
<qwebirc7912> Je croyais qu'en installant Ubuntu sur une partition de 12Gig et le $USER sur une partition de 40Gig serait approprié
<qwebirc7912> mais à ma grande surprise, tout nouveau logiciel se 'merge' avec le OS Ubuntu et non sur la partition $USER
<qwebirc7912> ce qui résulte en une partition Ubuntu presqu'à pleine capacité, d'ou ma décision de réinstaller Ubuntu sur une partition plus grande.
<qwebirc7912> Comment dois-je m'y prendre?
<avoine> qwebirc7912: Tu peux démarrer en mode "live" avec ton cd-rom d'installation et utiliser un logiciel qui s'appelle gparted pour redimensionner tes partitions.
<qwebirc7912> la partition Ubuntu est entre la partition windows et une partition DATA en FAT32 que j'utilise couramment
<qwebirc7912> avec mes differents OS
<avoine> qwebirc7912: dans ce cas, tu dois redimensionner seulement que les partitions ubuntu
<qwebirc7912> ouais ben... je risque de perdre mes données sur la fat32, non?
<avoine> ok, j'avais mal compris tu as donc dans l'ordre:
<qwebirc7912> A moins que je diminue la partition windows encore une fois en passant pas windows pour le faire?
<avoine>  /windows , / , fat32, /home ?
<avoine> qwebirc7912: je ne sais pas si windows peut faire ça
<qwebirc7912> c'est l'idée générale oui
<qwebirc7912> je l'ai déjà fait... c-à-dire réduire l'espace de windows 8
<qwebirc7912> mais cela doit être fait à partir de windows
<qwebirc7912> pour demeurer cohérent
<qwebirc7912> je vais jeter un autre coup d'oeil à mon HD... pour vérifier l'ordre des part
<qwebirc7912> windows 8 RE tools sur sda1
<qwebirc7912> efi sur sda2
<qwebirc7912> inconnu sur sda3... msftres
<qwebirc7912> sda4 windows 8
<qwebirc7912> sda5: windows recovery image
<qwebirc7912> sda6 bios-grub
<qwebirc7912> sda7 ubuntu Home 50Gig
<qwebirc7912> sda8 fat32 DATA 420Gig
<qwebirc7912> sda9 swap 8Gig
<qwebirc7912> sda10 ext4 / 12Gig Ubuntu
<qwebirc7912> sda 11 ext3 207Gig libre
<qwebirc7912> voila... quelle salade!
<qwebirc7912> le drive, unique, est de 1 terra byte
<qwebirc7912> Ubuntu s'est installé entre le bios grub et le recovery part de windows!!
<qwebirc7912> donc, je ne peux redimensioner la partition Ubuntu dans ce setup
<qwebirc7912> enfin, c'est ce que je crois...
<avoine> qwebirc7912: mon avis serait de supprimer la partition swap
<avoine> et de donner l'espace au /
<avoine> ou diminuer sda11
<qwebirc7912> je pourrais créer un swap apres?
<avoine> qwebirc7912: si tu veux oui
<avoine> il peut être ailleurs
<avoine> et il est plus facile à déplacer
<avoine> enfin supprimé puis recréé
<qwebirc7912> sda11 n'est pas contigu à Ubuntu, cette option est donc impossible
<avoine> ah ok
<qwebirc7912> enlever le swap est une idée, mais 8G de plus n'est pas beaucoup plus d'espace pour les logiciels que je désire installer
<qwebirc7912> un IDE entres autres et sweethome3D
<qwebirc7912> est-ce qu'une désinstallation/réinstallation de Ubuntu est tres compliqué?
<qwebirc7912> ensuite, est-ce qu'une réinstallation utiliserait le même /home qu'avant si j'utilise le même user name?
<avoine> qwebirc7912: oui
<avoine> qwebirc7912: assures-toi de ne pas formater la partition par contre
<qwebirc7912> ok
<qwebirc7912> je préfere cette option... elle me permettra de faire un peu de ménage dans tout ça :)
<qwebirc7912> alors, je boot le liveUbuntu, delete la partition Ubuntu à partir de gparted, reboot dans windows et execute le repair?
<avoine> euh, tu peux utliser l'installateur pour modifier les partitions
<qwebirc7912> ok, merci avoine
<Yves> ChanServ
<Yves> J'aurai quelques questions à vous poser
<Yves> Cependant, j'ai volontairement bloqué mon faissebouque
<Yves> Je ne serai pas loin :)
<Yves> Magic
<Yves> je vous écoute :)
<Yves> Je viens de passer deux jours à convaincre mon fournisseur d'accès à supporter Linux
<Yves> Ce fut réussi
<Yves> Totalement
<Ankman> umm
<Yves> Maintenant, j'aimerais que ce forum demeure actif en Thunderbird
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> à l'écoute
<Ankman> "convaincre mon fournisseur"? DSL, cable?
<Yves> oui
<Ankman> ca rien a faire avec linux (ou windows)
<Yves> ils ont changé leur "politique"
<Yves> je sais
<Ankman> politique de supporter? ca ne marche pas
<Yves> Je sais
<Yves> mais ils ne voulaient pas 
<Yves> maintenant si
<Ankman> il coute plus. et il y'a <1% linux desktop
<Yves> j'lai fait
<Yves> J'ai des questions
<Ankman> et autre fois: brancher linux en DSL- ou cable router --> marche. rien a faire
<Yves> êtes-vous disponible?
<Yves> Leur messagerie
<Ankman> email?
<Yves> oui
<Yves> Maintenant 
<Yves> êtes-vous disponible pour des questions
<Ankman> email linux-windows? c'est la meme (SMTP, POP3...)
<Yves> concernant Ubuntu?
<MagicFab> Yves, quelles questions?
<Yves> :)
<Yves> Virtualbox
<Yves> connaissez?
<MagicFab> Oui
<Ankman> le fournisseur "supporte" Android au web pages? je crois pas
<Yves> On m'a dit qu'il y avait mieux
<Yves> le fournisseur de marde
<Yves> s'cuzez
<MagicFab> Yves, oui et oui
<Ankman> Yves: axion.ca ?
<Yves> avait trop de travail à entraîner son personnel pour Google chrome
<Yves> oui
 * Ankman checks web page
<Yves> Certains de mes usagers ont besoin de machins en windows
<Ankman> ah
<Ankman>       Mailbox configuration
<Ankman>       Software
<Ankman>       Windows
<Ankman>       Macintosh
<Ankman>       Thunderbird
<Ankman> windows, mac, pas linux
<Yves> <--- Levier de résautage communautaire d'Estrie
<Yves> maintenant si
<Ankman> mais Thunderbird est le meme logiciel a mac, windows et linux
<Yves> oui
<Yves> mais sitôt nous nommions Linux
<Yves> alors "la politique de notre compagnie.... blalblblabla"
<Yves> Maintenant, c'est réglé
<Ankman> et Outlook Express n'existe plus. je crois maintenant s'apelle "Windows Mail"
<Yves> Il est clair que Microsoft abondonne Windows
<Yves> ils se sont greffés à Google
<Yves> Ça signifie qu'il ne reste q'IBM et nous
<Yves> Ils ont acheté plein d'actions
<Yves> et Facebook suivra
<Yves> Bigbrotheur
<Ankman> windows 10 en 2 moins
<Yves> en sautant le 9
<Yves> ...
<MagicFab> Yves, c'est commun. Je deal souvent avec ça. Si vous ave zun budget, contactez-moi directement: http://legoutdulibre.com
<Yves> 1 min
<Yves> J'ai enregistré le site
<Yves> verrai plus tard
<MagicFab> ok, j edois me déplacer, mais serais disponible vers 14h30
<Yves> Les gens vont se faire micropucer volontairement
<Yves> bien compris magic
<MagicFab> A+
<Yves> <----  Disponible
<Yves> Fabien, mon budget me sert actuellement à promouvoir les logiciels communautaires
<Yves> Pas facile.
<Yves> Mais je n'oublierai pas.
<Yves>  Le goût du libre :)
<Yves> J'ai un problème avec Plymouth
<Yves> Pis j'ai pas envie de le demander aux anglais ;)
<Ankman> why not?
<Yves> La dernière fois, ils ont été "un peu" discourtois
<Yves> Faut dire que mon anglais....
<Ankman> mon francais est plus mal
<Yves> pas sûr.  Merci de garder ce canal actif Ank
<Marandlal> z
<Ankman> :-)
<Yves> Virtualbox va me rendre fou
<Ankman> pourquoi?
<Yves> ank
<Yves> merci
<Yves> bon voilà :
<Yves> 1 min
<Yves> en gros
<Yves> J'ai installé Linux sur Linux
<Yves> pour faire des tests
<Yves> piix4
<Yves> me dit...
<Yves> que mon smbus n'est pas initialisé
<Yves> que je dois voir mon bios ou mes paramètres dans vbox
<Yves> conséquence :
<Yves> Je ne peux redimensionner mon écran virtuel
<Yves> ça te dit qqchose?
<Yves> J'ai aussi un fermier qui éprouve des problèmes avec vbox
<Yves> pour son nécessaire Windows à cause de l'UPA
<Yves> J'utilise open vbox
<Yves> <---- ouvert à toute suggestion
<Ankman> oh
<Yves> tu peux aussi me joindre à Levier@axion.ca
<Ankman> smbus c'est seulement "warning". ignorer
<Yves> warning de quoi?
<Yves> sais-tu?
<Ankman> autre... je sais pas :-(
<Ankman> meme problem ici
<Yves> c'est récent
<Ankman> sbus warning. parce en virtualisation il n'a un "hardware" sbus. il n'est pas emulee en virtualisation
<Yves> vu
<Yves> J'attends des nouvelles de mon fermier
<Ankman> comme "SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr"?
<Yves> oui
<Ankman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/298290/smbus-bios-error-while-booting-ubuntu-in-virtualbox
<Yves> merci
<Ankman> "This error is caused by VM having no smbus but Ubuntu always trying to load the module. It doesn't affect anything but is a bit annoying."
<Yves> en effet
<Yves> kindly annoying à mort
<Yves> Je vais voir si mon fermier a le même problème
<Yves> je vous reviendrai avec ça
<Yves> merci tout plein
<Yves> Ankman: En passant : Ça c'est du support!
<Yves> Je m'engage à recruter une couple des mes amis plus intelligents que moi.  Profs d'Université en intelligence artificielle et un matheux
<Yves> Sont en Linux.  Cela va de soi
<Ankman> cool
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-23
<Yves> Et avec ça, je fais quoi?
<Yves> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Yves> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Yves> E: Impossible d'ouvrir ou d'analyser le fichier contenant la liste des états ou celui des paquets disponibles.
<Yves> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Yves> Je ne peux plus faire de mises-à-jour
<Yves> Pas de logitech
<Yves> Mais Synaptic me répond ça
<Yves> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Yves> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Yves> E: Impossible d'ouvrir ou d'analyser le fichier contenant la liste des états ou celui des paquets disponibles.
<Yves> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Yves> J'ai lu tout
<Yves> J'ai dû manquer un chapite
<Yves> Ankman: <---
<Ankman> Yves: essayer update paquets
<Yves> Ankman: Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça?
<Yves> Ank
<Yves> Je ne comprends pas
<Ankman> il faut de update "packet status"
<Ankman> okay, essayer...
<Ankman> apt-get update
<Ankman> etre root
<Yves> Merci Ank
<Ankman> marche?
<Yves> Journée de malade
<Yves> J'essaie dès que je serai calmé
<Yves> merci pour le support
<Yves> Il se trouve des Gozzilas sur mon chemin
<Yves> Je parle du monstre
<Yves> je te reviens calmé
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-24
<Yves> Aujourd'hui, la barre des tâches de mon bureau (en haut avec les lanceurs rapides, les option de navigation rapide dans le système et le bouton reboot ) a disparu.
<Yves> Tout simplement...
#ubuntu-qc 2015-01-25
<Yves> x
<Jcq> x
<Jcq> x
<Jcq> x
<Yves> merci
<Jcq> mais je ne peux faire ça quand je dors tout de même?
<Jcq> x
<Yves> pas pour le moment
<Yves> dors en paix
<Jcq> héééé wow là
<Jcq> tu veux que te laisse dormir alors?
<Yves> oui
<Jcq> Bonne nuit alors
<Yves> n'hésite jamais à utiliser ce salon pour de l'aide
<Yves> Bonne nuit
<Jcq> ok
<Jcq> bye
<Jcq> x
<Jcq> x
<Jcq> x
<Jcq> x
<Jcq> x
<Yves> vu
<Yves> 5mins
<Yves> 10
<Yves> écoute RC en direct
<Yves> années lumi;ere
<Yves> Jcq: ok?
<Jcq> Yves: ok
<Jcq> tu écoutes la 2 e heure?
#ubuntu-qc 2016-01-29
<senpai> hi MagicFab :) 
<senpai> You are quebecois? :)
<MagicFab> senpai, hi!
<MagicFab> senpai, interesting question - not simple to answer. ;)
<Ankman> lol
<senpai> try me 
<senpai> oh 
<senpai> you answered me 
<senpai> :p
<senpai> i was gonna say we are also in ##Quebec 
<senpai> if you're from here :p 
<MagicFab> who is "we"?
<senpai> some of us in here 
<Ankman> quite possibly
<senpai> join too Ankman if you wanna :) 
<MagicFab> senpai, ça fait un bout que je ne venais pas par ici.
<senpai> Hehe, tes le bienvenue a rester. 
<senpai> malheureusement j'ai pas +r dans mes flags ici, je t'ajouterais 
<senpai> p-e que @ubuntu/member/* est dans les flags pareil 
